# Feather Boa on the loose!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How about a little spring time fun?
What if I boxed up a feather boa to ...let's say, ScareShack, he takes a picture of himself in it, posts it on the forum, then sends it to the next forum member and so on....

I would take the 1st picture.

Who wants to have some fun?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I could get in on this action.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll give it a shot too.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Crap...never mind...I forgot I don't have a digital camera anymore


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It sounds like fun! I'm in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe this Boa could show up at the next build?


trishaanne said:


> Crap...never mind...I forgot I don't have a digital camera anymore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Ok, I could get in on this action.


Well, that's all I needed to hear! lol
Guess I'm #1 and your #2....I'll have a Boa shipped to me, then I'll take the first picture (well, not my first...).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I knew you couldn't resist!! lol



Hauntiholik said:


> It sounds like fun! I'm in.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Im game....send it on....Im in for some Springtime fun. LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL FE! I'm already thinking about the accompanying attire.....


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

LOL are there any rules as far as the type of pic LOL. heheheheheh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As long as you're comfortable with your picture....I think? lol


wormyt said:


> LOL are there any rules as far as the type of pic LOL. heheheheheh


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

and is this one of them really fluffy soft boas LOL and what color LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Big a fluffy....Does white work for you?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Im just kidding with ya...this will be fun. White or any color...cant wait to see some pics...you FIRST LOL>


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm thinking I'll just go down to my local costume shop (really nice folks) and support them by buying one from them.
Heck, I could post a picture this weekend.....what will I wear this time around??? lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in too. You people are crazy.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

heheheheheheh LOL well just how warm is it in your part of this world. LOL Its chilly here so Id wrap up pretty well in it LOL


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

crazy but fun LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I dunno..I'd have to think about this one.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! No white please.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Uh oh....too late Haunt.....We be doing white feathers....


Hauntiholik said:


> HIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! No white please.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Okay fine. I just won't put the white boa near my face.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in...hmmmmm....cross dressing or monster....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe a Cross Dressing Monster?


Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm in...hmmmmm....cross dressing or monster....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That would be too close to the real me! LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol this is crazy... can't wait to see the pics


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

OH NO... did somebody ASK wormy for a picture? I have only made it thru the first 700 on her website I didnt ask for... We start asking, I am afraid that I will never get done. by the way, nice build on the never ending tunnel.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Jeff - would you also want to send along the HauntForum signature book with the boa?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

How did I miss this????????????

*Of COURSE *I'm in!!!!!!!! I LOVE feather boas and any fashion accessory, etc., etc.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd be up for it. Slimy, when you get the boa let me know.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Jeff, count me in too.
Sounds like fun. 

I like the idea of the signature book,you never know, it might become a best seller.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Would you consider sending it up her to Canada? I'd be in for this LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Crazy and fun, just my scene. I'm in too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Jeff you send and we will make sure trishanne wears it


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Me too, Please
I'll stand in front of the "Welcome to Las Vegas" sign...
Now, THATS scary...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I would do this also..sounds fun


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll try to get a picture tonight....


BEWARE!! LOL


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh Please Count me in too FE! I would love to do this, it sounds like its going to be sooo much fun!  


Hauntiholik said:


> Jeff - would you also want to send along the HauntForum signature book with the boa?


What Haunti said! I would love to sign the book if that would be ok with you. seeings how i may not make it to IS......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

[sublimal...Fangs go to Ironstock...Fangs go to Ironstock...]


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Count me in too...


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Could be a blast! Add me in too please!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be starting it and send it to Zombie and he'll send it on to the next and so on.
I'm trying to get the buy up on the "Book of Shadows" register book.
If it looks like we can do it, I can send along the book with the Boa.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet!!!!! Thanks FE


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok Im lost what is the BOOK of SHADOWS register book??


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

wormyt said:


> Ok Im lost what is the BOOK of SHADOWS register book??


It's a book that will be traveling to various conventions and be mailed around to HauntForum members. The members will sign the book and pass it along to the next in line. Sort of like the Traveling Toby that was going around on the 'L list a few years ago.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

oh cool
I wanna join in too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I signed up for the traveling toby but who knows if i will ever get that my way LOL....maybe i will have better luck with this boa and book.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I want in too- nice and warm here in California!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey guys,
can I have a go too?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Me Me Me...pick Me!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We have a meeting here on April 28...maybe it will get here in time and we can get a group pic. Most of us will be here I think so we can get a shot of us all wrapped up together. On second thought, I think Vlad deserves his very own pic. If we ask really nice, maybe he'll wear his Boy Scout shorts with the boa


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, now THAT would be HOT!!!


----------

